# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth (March-April)

## Hilary

Hello, please use this thread to vote for the next selection in our Lucid Dreaming Book Club.

To make suggestions for future votes, please use this thread: *Suggestion Thread*
*
Suggestions for the upcoming month:*

1. Are You Dreaming?: Exploring Lucid Dreams: A Comprehensive Guide by Daniel Love (HumbleDreamer)
2. Awakening the Mind: A Guide to Harnessing the Power of Your Brainwaves by Anna Wise (michael79)
    3. Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Waggoner (EddieDean)
    4. The WILD Way To Lucid Dreaming: Lucid Dreaming On Demand by Slider (MoonageDaydream)
    5. Mindful Dreaming - A Practical Guide for Emotional Healing Through Transformative Mythic Journeys by David Gordon (Occipitalred)
  6. Oneironauticus by Peter A. Luber (Sageous) (Occipitalred)
    7. Party Line by Peter A. Luber (Sageous) (Occipitalred)
    8. Subspaces by Peter A. Luber (Sageous) (Occipitalred)
    9. Dictionary for Dreamers (vol. 1) by Tom Chetwynd (DarkestDarkness)
    10. The Mind Illuminated: A Complete Meditation Guide Integrating Buddhist Wisdom and Brain Science by Culadasa (John Yates), Matthew Immergut, & Jeremy Graves (FryingMan)

Books already read by the book club (you can still find these threads for continued discussion):

The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep by Tenzin Wangyal - *Discussion Thread Here*
 Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah by Richard Bach (Sageous) - *Discussion Thread Here*
    Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge & Howard Rheingold (MoonageDaydream) - *Discussion Thread Here*
Inner Work: Using Dreams and Active Imagination for Personal Growth by Robert Johnson (nautilus) - *Discussion Thread Here*
Simply Pay Attention by Peter A. Luber (Sageous) (Occipitalred) *Discussion Thread Here*

You have 1 vote, I ask that it is not your own suggestion. Good luck!

Please use the poll, and feel free to share your vote in the reply section as well, if you feel like it.


Vote ends in 5 days on March 3rd.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Just a quick heads-up:

_Subspaces_ is actually a collection of short stories, only a couple of which have something to do with dreaming.  Though I'd like to think the read would be enjoyable, I'm not sure it should be on your list.

... the other two are spot-on subject, though; just sayin'...

----------


## Hilary

> ^^ Just a quick heads-up:
> 
> _Subspaces_ is actually a collection of short stories, only a couple of which have something to do with dreaming.  Though I'd like to think the read would be enjoyable, I'm not sure it should be on your list.
> 
> ... the other two are spot-on subject, though; just sayin'...



That's okay. I'd like it to stay on, and it certainly doesn't have to be 100% on topic. _Illusions_ wasn't really about dreaming either, you know? But it was still a great addition. Anyways, I would like to read more of your books, being that you are an active member here, and I know other feel the same way.  :smiley:

----------

